# Bluetooth-Lautsprecher für iOS und Android



## NoOneElse (1. April 2014)

*Bluetooth-Lautsprecher für iOS und Android*

Hallo,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Bluetooth-Lautsprecher für iOS und Android.  Die Lautsprecher sollten maximal 80€ kosten und Preis-Leistungsmäßig gut  sein. Durch die riesige Auswahl, bin ich mir nicht sicher, wo ich für  mein Geld das bestmögliche erhalte.

Auf Amazon habe ich folgende gefunden, die für mich in Frage kommen würden:

http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-Mobile...cher+bluetooth

http://www.amazon.de/Philips-Lautspr...cher+bluetooth

http://www.amazon.de/Philips-SBT75-M...cher+bluetooth

http://www.amazon.de/JBL-portabler-S...h+lautsprecher

http://www.amazon.de/Creative-Blueto...cher+bluetooth

Was meint ihr, hatte schon jemand Erfahrung mit einem dieser Produkte gemacht und kann berichten?

Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (1. April 2014)

Hab da keine Erfahrung, aber: was genau suchst Du denn? Sollen die für unterwegs sein und dann per Batterie betrieben werden, oder sind die für zu Hause gedacht? Bei letzterem: hast Du keine vorhandene Hifi-Anlage oder ein Boxenset für den PC oder so? Da könnte man nämlich auch ein Handy per Kopfhörerausgang einfach anschließen oder - falls du das Handy nicht da hinlegen willst - auch einen Bluetooth-Empfänger nehmen, der die Musik dann an die Anlage/Boxen weitergibt.


----------



## NoOneElse (1. April 2014)

*Bluetooth-Lautsprecher für iOS und Android*

Ich suche eher nach einer kompakten Variante, die ich in ein Regal stellen kann und per Bluetooth dann verwenden kann. Mobil zum Mitnehmen eher nicht. Batteriebetriebene kommen aber auch in Frage.


----------



## svd (1. April 2014)

Schade, die Samson Media One 3a fallen aus dem preislichen Rahmen.

Aber wäre schon eine andere Anlage oder PC Lautsprecher vorhanden, sodass nur ein 20€ Bluetooth Audio Adapter reichte, um die tragbaren Geräte zu verbinden?


----------



## NoOneElse (1. April 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Schade, die Samson Media One 3a fallen aus dem preislichen Rahmen.
> 
> Aber wäre schon eine andere Anlage oder PC Lautsprecher vorhanden, sodass nur ein 20€ Bluetooth Audio Adapter reichte, um die tragbaren Geräte zu verbinden?


 
Ne leider nicht 

Aber danke für deine Empfehlung, werde ich mir mal genauer ansehen


----------



## svd (1. April 2014)

Es ist halt so, das du, sobald es sich um Zubehör für Tablet oder Smartphone handelt, gnadenlos über den Tisch gezogen wirst. 

Und die Boxensets die du bekommst, sind halt echt kompakt. Auch wenn in den Rezensionen geschrieben wird, dass sie nicht schlecht klingen, wüsste ich da nicht, ob da (in diesem Preisrahmen) ein sehr großer Unterschied zu zB einem 50€ Stereo MP3 Radio aus dem Supermarkt herauszuhören wäre.

Lautsprecher müssen eines der wenigen Dinge sein, wo Größe tatsächlich kaum wett zu machen ist. Aber im Audiobereich kennt sich der Herbboy besser aus.


----------



## Herbboy (2. April 2014)

Du würdest halt echt für zB 80-90€ aktive Stereo-Boxen bekommen, die viel besser klingen werden. Wenn es also auch okay wäre, dass Du das Handy danebenlegst und mit einem Kabel an die Boxen anschließt und es nicht wireless sein muss, dann wäre das die bessere Wahl.

 Ansonsten kenn ich mich mit BT-Lautsprechern nicht aus, da würd ich selber jetzt auch nur die Amazon-Bewertungen nehmen und vor allem bei den schlechten schauen, was es da zu meckern gab. C.a. 10-20% negative Meinungen sind auch durchaus kein schlechtes Zeichen, da selbst bei einem Produkt, wo von 100 Käufern 95 zufrieden sind, eher die Unzufriedenen schreiben - und wenn alle 5 Unzufriedenen was schreiben, von den anderen 95 aber nur ein Drittel was schreibt, haste schon über 15% negative Meinungen  

 Aber eines kann man schon sagen: beim Logitech und JBL zahlst Du auch den Akku und die Ladefunktion mit, und beim Rest wurde dort natürlich dafür dann gespart - die sind halt an sich echt für unterwegs gedacht. Die guten Meinungen beziehen das auch sicher mit ein.


----------



## Rabowke (2. April 2014)

Ich hab folgendes Gerät als "Werbegeschenk" bekommen:

Bose ® SoundLink Bluetooth Mobile Speaker II ® dunkelgrau: Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi

Guter Klang und funktioniert wunderbar.


----------



## Bonkic (2. April 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab folgendes Gerät als "Werbegeschenk" bekommen:
> 
> Bose ® SoundLink Bluetooth Mobile Speaker II ® dunkelgrau: Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi
> 
> Guter Klang und funktioniert wunderbar.



inwiefern soll ihm das weiterhelfen?
das gerät kostet 3 mal so viel wie er sich vorgestellt hat.


----------



## Rabowke (2. April 2014)

Oh ... ich hab die preisliche Limitierung von 80 EUR im Startposting überlesen. 

Ich dachte er möchte eine Empfehlung und ggf. Erfahrungsberichte von so einem System.


----------



## Herbboy (2. April 2014)

Ich weiß, Du kannst da nix für, aber: unglaublich, da verdienen einige Leute eh schon nen Haufen Geld und bekommen noch mal eben 300€-"Werbe"-Geschenke in den Arsch geschoben...     vermutlich von Leuten, die dann wiederum meckern bei Meldungen wie "Sozialamt übernimmt Reisekosten für Schulkind"  


 Nebenbei: ich hab jetzt erst gesehen, dass svd mit den Media 3a eine Version der Boxen inkl. Bluetooth gepostet hat - wusste gar nicht, dass es die MediaOne-Serie auch mit BT gibt ^^  Ich selber hab die Media One 4a ohne BT, die sind etwas größer als die 3a und haben daher dann mehr Basspower, aber die "kleinen" 3a sind immer noch größer als die kleinen BT-Empfangsboxen von Philips&co und haben sicher nicht zu wenig Basspower.


----------



## svd (2. April 2014)

Ja, hab mich früherer Empfehlungen deinerseits erinnert. Eben der 4a wegen. Darum denk ich mal, dass diese
3a wohl so schlecht nicht sein können, hehe. 

Musiker sind sich zwar durchgehend einig, dass sie weit weg von Studiomonitoren sind, aber es werden ja eh quasi Multimedialautsprecher gesucht. Diesen Platz könnten sie wohl gut ausfüllen. Preislich aber doch deutlich über 80€. Ob das trotzdem günstig ist, kann ich aber beim besten Willen nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Herbboy (2. April 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Ja, hab mich früherer Empfehlungen deinerseits erinnert. Eben der 4a wegen. Darum denk ich mal, dass diese
> 3a wohl so schlecht nicht sein können, hehe.
> 
> Musiker sind sich zwar durchgehend einig, dass sie weit weg von Studiomonitoren sind, aber es werden ja eh quasi Multimedialautsprecher gesucht. Diesen Platz könnten sie wohl gut ausfüllen. Preislich aber doch deutlich über 80€. Ob das trotzdem günstig ist, kann ich aber beim besten Willen nicht beurteilen.



Klar, Musiker würden eh sagen, dass man unter 400 Euro gar nicht erst suchen soll nach zum Musik MACHEN geeigneten Boxen - Stückpreis natürlich  aber für den Preis sind zB meine Media 4a auf jeden Fall mit das beste, wenmn man so gut wie möglich bei dem Preis Boxen haben will, die nicht allzu übermäßig betonen oder verschweigen, was zum Musikmachen fatal wäre. Ich kann mit den Dingern jedenfalls inzwischen so gut abmischen, dass es nun "überall" (auf Hobby-Niveau) gut klingt. 

 Und die Kritik der Musiker ist bei solchen Boxen ja grad, dass sie zu sehr "Multimedia" seien   


Aber "deutlich" über 80€ find ich jetzt die 95€ mit Versand ehrlich gesagt nicht. Prozentual gesehen ja, aber wer (offenbar) mind. ein Apple-Gerät UND noch eines für Android hat, wird doch sicher wenn es wirklich Sinn macht 15€ mehr ausgeben können  aber ob es sich für ihn wirklich lohnt, können wir natürlich nicht beurteilen... es kann gut sein, dass auch das eine 50€-Teil von Phillips ihm völlig reicht.


----------



## Bonkic (2. April 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich weiß, Du kannst da nix für, aber: unglaublich, da verdienen einige Leute eh schon nen Haufen Geld und bekommen noch mal eben 300€-"Werbe"-Geschenke in den Arsch geschoben...  :


 
der teufel scheißt halt immer auf den größten haufen. 
war schon immer so.


----------



## svd (2. April 2014)

Witzig, in den meisten Audioforen scheißt dafür der größte Haufen auf Teufel.


----------



## Herbboy (2. April 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Witzig, in den meisten Audioforen scheißt dafür der größte Haufen auf Teufel.



Der Teufel ist halt der Bose. Äh, der Boss


----------



## Rabowke (3. April 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich weiß, Du kannst da nix für, aber: unglaublich, da verdienen einige Leute eh schon nen Haufen Geld und bekommen noch mal eben 300€-"Werbe"-Geschenke in den Arsch geschoben...     vermutlich von Leuten, die dann wiederum meckern bei Meldungen wie "Sozialamt übernimmt Reisekosten für Schulkind"


Werbegeschenk war in " ", das war ein Geschenk eines Mandanten zur Einweihung meiner Kanzleiräume.


----------



## svd (3. April 2014)

Bekommt man da keine Kondome mehr geschenkt?


----------



## Rabowke (3. April 2014)

Ich bin alt genug die ohne roten Kopf an der Kasse im Supermarkt zu kaufen.

Davon ab, Kondome ... pfft. 

"Ich zieh ihn immer vorher raus, da passiert nix!" 

Aber das wird Offtopic, BT Audiozuspieler ist das Thema in diesem Thread!


----------



## svd (3. April 2014)

Ach ja, da war ja nochwas. 

Aber ich glaube, lautsprechertypisch läuft's halt darauf hinaus, dass guter Klang leider kostet.

Es aber von den eigenen Anforderungen abhängt, ob ein vergleichsweise günstiges Gerät nicht trotzdem ausreicht.

Wenn du in der Küche Musik hörst, mag es egal sein, dass der Klang quasi nur von einer Punktquelle kommt. Und kompakt ist in der Küche immer gut, denn egal wie groß sie ist, Platz ist erfahrungsgemäß rar. 

Im Arbeits- oder Wohnzimmer wären größere Lautsprecher sicher nicht verkehrt. Du kannst sie schön auseinanderstellen, was dem Stereoeffekt und der Räumlichkeit zugute kommt, die Bässe gehen weiter runter, die Lautstärke weiter rauf, bevor es zu klirren und übersteuern anfängt, etc.

Aber wer normal gut mit dem Klang eines handelsüblichen Radios leben kann, muss natürlich echt nicht mehr als 100€ ausgeben.


----------



## svd (7. April 2014)

Die Samson Media One 3a BT sind morgen (08.04.2014, 19:30 Uhr) im Angebot bei Amazon. Vlt. sind sie doch noch ein Schnäppchen.


----------

